# boyfriend works offshore



## mandypie1216 (Oct 26, 2014)

Me and my boyfriend have been together for 2 years. We live together and love each other very much. We are use to seeing each other everyday and now he's gone offshore and it is so hard for me. I feel so lonely and I don't know what to do. I don't drive so I can't go anywhere. I'm going crazy because I miss him so much and just want him back home : (


----------



## rguidry87 (Oct 15, 2014)

my husband and myself have been married for 2 years and together for a total of 4 years. he is a boat captain amd works a 28/14 schedule. we have 2 children and it just takes time to adjust. my father worked that way since i was a child. im 27 now and used to it.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Driving lessons are in order.

Is he doing a lot of customer entertaining?

Do you work out much?

Read?

Listen to music?

Play and instrument?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

yeah, after a week without my wife, i am chewing on the furniture.

Do you skype him? that is a very good way to maintain a connection. Phone/texts/emails do NOT cut it long term. You need to see and hear them


----------



## mandypie1216 (Oct 26, 2014)

I do all of those but it gets old fast and yes I know I do need to learn how to drive. We have talked about that


----------



## mandypie1216 (Oct 26, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> yeah, after a week without my wife, i am chewing on the furniture.
> 
> Do you skype him? that is a very good way to maintain a connection. Phone/texts/emails do NOT cut it long term. You need to see and hear them


Unfortunately with the phone he has he can't Skype me. It is old and outdated. One of the next checks he is getting we are getting him a new and better phone so hopefully then we will be able to Skype with that phone. For now it is really hard on me. He was suppose to be out for a month but I found out last night he will be out for only about 2 weeks so that's good : )


----------

